# My Sempre with new Wheels



## scott w (Aug 7, 2011)

I was searching for a new wheelset for some time with a tight budget. I could not pass up the Vuelta Corsa Lite (1578g) for $250 shipped to my door. I was happy to see them arrive this weekend! I took a before and after picture to compare the two wheelsets side by side. Overall I am very happy with the new look. I have not had a chance to test them out. 

Original Wheels - 









Vuelta Corsa Lite -


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

That's a nice looking bike!


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I like both looks, but those new wheels are sharp!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Time for some new bar tape methinks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Black tape and a black seat would look killer with those new wheels!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

scott w said:


> I was searching for a new wheelset for some time with a tight budget. I could not pass up the Vuelta Corsa Lite (1578g) for $250 shipped to my door. I was happy to see them arrive this weekend! I took a before and after picture to compare the two wheelsets side by side. Overall I am very happy with the new look. I have not had a chance to test them out.
> 
> Original Wheels -
> 
> ...


Bravo! Bellissima!

As I posted elsewhere, the red Bianchis look even better in person than in photos.

As nice as that Sempre looks, it probably looks a heck of a lot better in perosn.

Good job man!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes. Love the bike! Is this a 2012? Look at the paint job difference between this one and my 2011 model!


----------



## scott w (Aug 7, 2011)

BianchiTyler said:


> Yes. Love the bike! Is this a 2012? Look at the paint job difference between this one and my 2011 model!


Thanks! Yep 2012 Frame.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Been researching wheels lately, and the Vuelta Corsa Lite is pretty much the best deal on the planet. Naturally the next question is how they've held up for you since you first posted about this. Would you consider them to be reliable? If so, how many miles do you have on them? Anything you have to share is appreciated.


----------



## loosenikes (Aug 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Indeed, very nice!


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, the are a fine looking bike, no doubt about that. They look the dogs in any colour.
Only had one proper run on mine so far, 75 miles. I like it. I need more miles though.
I can say this, it rides nothing like my Litespeed Icon. It's sharper that the Trek 5200 and even with the same wheels and tyres, feels quieter. The Trek is 12 years old and there is not that much dfifference.
The Bianchi is better though, I know you can pay a lot more, but in all honesty, the Sempre is as good as you need.
I would love to try an Infinito for a comparison.


----------

